# AEP Shrooms?



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone finding any mushrooms near AEP? Just wondering if they have started to pop. I'm thinking that they may be a little earlier this year than in the past because of the warmer than usual weather. The only thing better than a skillet of shrooms is another one! Whatcha think, BBANKS?


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

i know that there has been a few found but what we need right now is lots of rain and humidity. Here is a great website http://morelmania.com/ to check out. They give you mushroom sightings across the country. Good Luck!


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

im ready lets get down there.


----------



## huntinmup2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I heard there finding them in tar hollow


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD..........You are correct on that! I hope the weather will be good to us for our annual spring fling. Hope to have some fish and shrooms. I dont think we will starve regardless. I think you know what i mean.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

i am only aware of 4 blacks that were found last week. but i figure that some ppl found a few. after this rain there are going to be some popping up for sure. turkeys crappies eyes and mushrooms all next week. what are you supposed to do.

GABO


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

GABO you forgot the fried tators w/ramps as well. Having a hard time waiting.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

The only thing better than fried taters is another pan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

did you two go for the same avatar on purpose lol. never done the belly boat. i dont think they lake one big enough for my fat ace

GABO


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

It definately makes fishing more interesting. I am kinda a big fella and i can do it so no worries! Gettcha a tube an git out among'em.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is my 1st float in mine at AEP. The only thing I don't like is kicking around the seaweed seed sags in May, even with the neoprenes.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

i got a yak i dont think i could trade it in. although it would be lighter to drag into some of those deep ponds.

GABO


----------

